# Stayed home from work because of period, then lied about it.



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

The other day, I called in sick because of the cramping, headache, bloating & general over-all crappy feeling of the first day of my period. I normally don't do this, but that day I was just tired of always coming to work feeling terrible because of my period. I'm in my 40's now, and I feel worse during that time than I used to. Well, when I went back the next day, and was asked what was wrong, I just said I had a stomach flair-up. (My boss's wife has ibs - the same kind I do, so he knows what I go through) Has anyone else lied about staying home because of your period? And why do we feel we need to?


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

nightsounds,Don't beat yourself up over this. You didn't feel well and you _were_ having some stomach issues. The thing is, you don't owe anyone a detailed explanation as to your health problems. Saying you weren't feeling well should have been enough.((((Hugs))))Jeanne


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

The bad part about painful periods is that some women just don't understand. Some women say things like "yeah, I get cramps sometimes, but I just take some Tylenol and get back to work" and can't fathom the pain some of us feel.Whether I say I have excrutiating cramps or whether I say I have stomach problems has always depended on how sympathetic my employer was. I rarely allow cramps to make me miss work, but sometimes the pain is pretty hard to work through. When I've had a regular work schedule, with the pill I tried to time my period starting for my days off. It sucks to spend them in pain, but it meant I didn't miss work!


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

(((Jeanne,))) thanks!!







You're right, of course. I don't owe anyone a detailed explanation. Unfortunately, my boss won't take a hint, so I just decided on the easiest excuse with the least explanation. I'm o.k. with it really, it's just that after I said it, it got me to thinking.Luna, I'm always hoping my period starts on the weekends just so I don't struggle through work feeling crummy. Blows the weekend, but oh well. Can't have everything.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi nightsounds. I went for my annual gyne exam recently, my doc mentioned that women in their 40's often have worse period symptoms then they did when they were younger. I thought about this and realized that my periods and sometimes similar to the way they were when I first started. Headaches, d or c, cramping, etc. It wasn't as bad in my 20's and early 30's. I also notice an increase in anxiety around a week to 10 days before the period starts. It can be tough to work under those conditions. Don't feel bad.


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Been there, done that. I actually went home early a couple weeks ago when I got mine - told my boss I was getting a migraine. It was partially true - I did have a crushing headache. It can be hard to tell a male boss you're suffering from period stuff - I'm sure most of them would rather be lied to than have to talk about that. Female bosses who don't have bad cramps or period stuff can be unsympathetic. So it's easier to, um, bend the truth a bit.







Marty


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

In my opinion we lie about it because we don't want to give in to it. Lots of men/employers will use the fact that women can suffer badly with periods as a reason not to employ them or a reason to pay them less. If we go sick, most of us figure it's better to use an illness that could affect either gender equally so that no inference can be drawn from it. Also it is a bit too personal so I don't see why, as has been pointed out, anyone should have to give any further explanation than "I don't feel well"


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

I have and it is OKAY to lie about it. I get migraines and when I call in for them, I usually tell them my UC is flariing up or something like that. They seem to understand that better than a headache and if lying means I catch less grieve frm my boss or coworkers, then so be it.Don't worry. YOu need to do what you feel is best.


----------

